# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد أرقام وأخبار تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية2012

## GSM-AYA

في هدا الموضوع سوف تكون ان شاء الله متابعة لكل الاخبار عن تصفيات كاس افريقيا 2012  الجولة الرابعة

----------


## GSM-AYA

شحاتة يختار 6 لاعبين من الأهلي لمواجهة الأولاد    شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر يكشف عن 6 من لاعبي الأهلي اختارها الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ضمن القائمة المرشحة لمواجهة جنوب أفريقيا.      كشف شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر الأول لكرة القدم عن 6 من لاعبي الأهلي اختارها الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسن شحاتة ضمن القائمة المرشحة لمواجهة جنوب أفريقيا يوم 5 يونيو المقبل في الجولة الرابعة بالتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم بغينيا والغابون 2012.  واللاعبون الستة هم وائل جمعة وأحمد فتحي وسيد معوض وحسام غالي وأحمد حسن ومحمد ناجي جدو، وهي المجموعة التي لن تسافر مع الأهلي إلى الكويت لمواجهة السالمية وديا.  وقال شوقي غريب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر أنه تم إعلان أسماء لاعبي الأهلي المنضمين للمنتخب قبل 24 ساعة من إعلان شحاتة للقائمة التي تضم 23 لاعبا للمباراة وذلك بسبب سفر الأهلي للكويت.  وأضاف أنه تم السماح لأحمد حسن بالسفر مع الأهلي إلى الكويت على أن يعود يوم الأحد مع البعثة، وذلك من أجل خوض مباراة الكويت نظرا لعدم مشاركته في المباريات خلال الفترة الأخيرة.  وخرج محمد أبو تريكة نجم الأهلي عن القائمة بسبب إصابته بتمزق في السمانة، وهي الإصابة التي ابتعد بسببها عن المباريات لمدة 3 أسابيع.  وكان شحاتة أعلن عن ضم 5 لاعبين محترفين للانضمام للفريق وهم محمد زيدان مهاجم بروسيا دورتموند الألماني، وأحمد المحمدي مدافع سندرلاند الإنكليزي، وأحمد علي مهاجم الهلال السعودي، وعصام الحضري حارس المريخ السوداني، ودودي الجباس مهاجم ليرس البلجيكي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

المنتخب المغربي يبدأ استعداداته للقاء الجزائر *عادل تاعرابت أول الحاضرين رفقة اللاعبين المحليين ولاعبوا الوداد البيضاوي يلتحقون الأحد وغريتس يطمئن على صحة لاعبيه*  *يبدأ المنتخب المغربي لكرة القدم أستعداداته للقاء الهام أمام الجزائر في 4 حزيران / يونيو، الخميس بمدينة مراكش تحث إشراف المدرب البلجيكي إيريك غريتس .*  *وكان عادل تاعرابت لاعب كوينز بارك رونجرس الإنكليزي أول من وصل من اللاعبين وتلقى زيارة خاصة من المدرب البلجيكي إيريك غريتس للرفع من معنوياته وتهييئه نفسيا للمواجهة .*  *كما ألتحق لاعبوا الدوري المغربي الممتاز بعد نهاية لقاءات الجولة 30 من الدوري حيث التحق لاعبوا الرجاء محمد أولحاج وياسين الصالحي وعصام بادة حارس الفتح الرباطي ولاعبي المغرب الفاسي مصطفى لمراني ومحمد الشيحاني ولاعب الجديدة عادل الكروشي وحارس خريبكة محمد محمدينا .*  *وينتظر أن يلتحق لاعبوا الوداد البيضاوي الأربع (لمياغري والخاليقي وبنرابح والعليوي) الأحد بعد خوضهم رفقة فريقهم للقاء الفاصل أمام سيمبا التانزاني .*  *وسيكون مروان الشماخ وأسامة السعيدي وبدر القادوري أول المحترفين الواصلين بعد نهاية الدوريات في هولندا وإنكلترا، بينما ينتظر أن يلتحق لاعبوا الدوري الفرنسي رفقة امبارك بوصوفة والذي يلعب لقاءه في الدوري الروسي الجمعة .*  *وشاهد إيريك غريتس لقاء الكوكب والمغرب الفاسي واطلع على ترتيبات المعسكر التدريبي، كما استقبل لاعبوا المنتخب المحليين والمحترفين .*  *ويشغل بال المدرب البلجيكي حاليا بشكل كبير أحوال لاعبيه الصحية حيث حرمته الإصابة من 3 لاعبين أساسيين وهم أحمد القنطاري ومنير الحمداوي والمهدي كارسيلا بالإضافة لرشيد السليماني لاعب الرجاء .*   *ويخشى غريتس أن تمتد لعنة الإصابة لبعض اللاعبين المؤثرين في تشكلة الأسود خصوصا مبارك بوصوفة لاعب أنجي الروسي والذي تعرض مؤخرا لإصابة وسيلعب لقاء الجمعة أمام لوموكوتيف وهو ما يثير قلق غريتس .*  *كما يخوض عدة دوليين مغاربة جولة حاسمة في الدوري الفرنسي خصوصا ثنائي نانسي كريستيان بصير ويوسف حجي حيث يسعى فريقهما للبقاء في الدوري الممتاز، بينما يتمنى غريتس أن لا يصاب أي من ثنائي مونبيليي عبد الحميد الكوثري ويونس بلهندة، فيما عادل هرماش استعاد عافيته بعد إصابة خفيفة .*  *ويخوض عميد أسود الأطلس الحسين خرجة لقاء نهائي كأس إيطاليا رفقة فريقه الأنتير أمام باليرمو وينتظر أن يلتحق بتدريبات المنتخب الإثنين.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*روراوة يأمر بغلق تدريبات "الخضر" في وجه الأنصار*      *أمر رئيس الاتحادية الجزائرية لكرة القدم، محمد روراوة الأربعاء،بغلق تدريبات المنتخب الوطني في وجه الأنصار، بسبب الفوضى التي خلقوها بتواجدهم بملعب التدريبات، التابع لمنتجع لامانغا كلوب، و عرفت الحصة التدريبية حضور حوالي 50 مشجعا من أفراد الجالية الجزائرية بإسبانيا تابعوا الحصة من وراء السياج المحيط بالملعب، في البداية قبل أن تعم الفوضى عند نهاية الحصة، حيث اقتحم المشجعون الملعب و أصروا على أخذ الصور التذكارية مع اللاعبين، و تسبب ذلك في خرج كبير لـ"الخضر"، و الفريق الأمني المكلف بحمايتهم، حيث تمكنوا في نهاية المطاف من إخلاء المكان، و امتد إصرار الأنصار على أخذ الصور التذكارية مع رئيس الفاف الذي أحيط بعشرات المناصرين، الذين طلبوا توقيعه و صور تذكارية، و رد عليه رئيس الفاف بابتسامة عريضة، لكنه استاء كثيرا لما حدث، خاصة و أنه اعتبر بأن ذلك سيؤثر على تركيز اللاعبين قبل الموعد الهام أمام المغرب، و ازداد غضب روراوة بسبب الهتافات التي صدرت من الأنصار، خلال خوض اللاعبين للتدريبات و المباراة التطبيقية، حيث اعتبر بأن ذلك يشتت تركيز التشكيلة.*تجدر الاشارة أن 12 لاعبا خاضوا تدريب اليوم لمدة ساعتين، بمن فيهم جمال مصباح الذي كان يعاني من ألام في الرأس منعته من اجراء الحصة التدريبية كاملة يوم أمس الثلاثاء.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بتركيبة منقوصة*    المنتخب الوطني يشرع اليوم في تربص سوسة   يشرع المنتخب الوطني اليوم بسوسة (16:00) في تربّصه التحضيري استعدادا لمباراته ضد التشاد يوم 5 جوان المقبل في اطار تصفيات كأس افريقيا. يشارك في الحصص التدريبية الثلاث الاولى التي تسبق المباراة الودية ضدّ افريقيا الوسطى 22 لاعبا فقط في انتظار انضمام  لاعبي الإفريقي والمحترفين يوم الثلاثاء المقبل (31 ماي).    *لا خوف على الشّيخ*  اسكندر الشيخ الذي تعرض الى التواء في الركبة وأكد طبيب الشبيبة  أنها لا تمثل خطورة وقد استانف النشاط وسيكون اليوم في الموعد في تربص المنتخب.  *قائمة اللاعبين المشاركين في التربص*  أيمن المثلوثي-رامي الجريدي-أيمن بن أيوب-ايمن عبد النور-حاتم البجاوي-خليل شمام-عادل الشاذلي-الأمجد الشهودي-اسكندر الشّيخ-أسامة الدرّاجي-سامح الدربالي-سلامة القصداوي-فاتح الغربي-شادي الهمّامي-ماهر الحدّاد-وليد الهيشري-سيف الله حسني-خالد القربي-ايهاب المساكني-أمير العمراني-محمد علي سلامة ومجدي التراوي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*متعب يرفض تقبل الغياب عن كأس الأمم*  **     *مهاجم الأهلي يعتبر اللقاء هو الأصعب لمنتخب الفراعنة مؤكدا ثقته في قدرة زملائه على تحقيق الفوز.*    رفض عماد متعب مهاجم النادي الأهلي ومنتخب مصر فكرة تقبله عدم وصول المنتخب المصري إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا والغابون 2012 في ظل الموقف المتعثر لحامل اللقب.  وقال متعب في تصريحاته الخاصة ليوروسبورت عربية إنه لا يتخيل إقامة بطولة الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة بدون مشاركة منتخب مصر الذي نجح في الحصول على آخر ثلاث ألقاب متتالية، مشددا على أن فرصة الفراعنة لا تزال قائمة في الصعود.  وأعرب مهاجم المنتخب المصري أنه كان يمني نفسه باللحاق بالمباراة، لكن الإصابة حرمته من تحقيق ذلك الأمر، مؤكدا على ثقته الكبيرة في زملائه من نجوم المنتخب في تحقيق الفوز يوم 5 حزيران/يونيو المقبل.  ويتعرض المنتخب المصري لموقف صعب، وأصبح على وشك الخروج من حسابات التأهل بعدما توقف رصيده عند نقطة يتيمة احتل بها المركز الأخير في مجموعته التي تضم جنوب أفريقيا والنيجر وسيراليون.  وكشف مهاجم الأهلي بأن اللقاء هو الأصعب لمنتخب مصر، ولكن الصعوبة تكمن في أن فرصة منتخب بلاده لا تتوقف فقط عند الفوز على الأولاد أو المباريات المتبقية في المجموعة، لكنه سينتظر نتائج الفرق الأخرى.  وختم مهاجم الأهلي بأن مباراة جنوب أفريقيا ستشهد عودة منتخب مصر للانتصارات التي غابت عنه منذ انطلاق التصفيات الحالية وخلال ثلاث مباريات متتالية.  يذكر أن منتخب مصر استهل مشواره بالتصفيات بالتعادل مع سيراليون بالقاهرة، ثم الخسارة من النيجر وجنوب أفريقيا خارج الأرض.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا على المتابعة

----------


## GSM-AYA

منتخب مصر يعسكر في الإسماعيلية    المدير الفني لمنتخب الفراعنة حسن شحاته يختار مدينة الدراويش المطلة على قناة السويس للاستعداد لمباراة "الأولاد".  قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة حسن شحاتة الدخول في معسكر بالإسماعيلية بداية من السبت المقبل استعدادا لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا والمقرر لها يوم 5 حزيران/يونيو القادم.
وسيعلن الجهاز الفني أسماء اللاعبين المختارين للإنضمام إلى معسكر المنتخب الجمعة المقبل بعد إنتهاء فعاليات الأسبوع الثالث والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري المحلي.  وكان الجهاز الفني قد أعلن أسماء خمسة لاعبين محترفين للإنضمام للمعسكر، هم أحمد المحمدي، محمد زيدان، عصام الحضري، أحمد علي، ومحمد الجباس.
الجدير بالذكر أن المنتخب المصري سبق وأن لعب في الإسماعيلية في دورة حوض وادي النيل التي أقيمت في كانون الثاني/يناير الماضي، وأقام معسكرا بالإسماعيلية قبل المباراة التي خاضها بالمدينة الساحلية التي تطل على قناة السويس.  يذكر أن المنتخب المصري حامل لقب أمم أفريقيا 2012 يحتاج للفوز فقط بالمباراة من أجل المحافظة على آماله في التأهل للبطولة التي ستقام في غينيا الاستوائية والغابون العام المقبل.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بن شيخة يشدد التركيز على التدريبات ويحذر لاعبيه من الاحتكاك العنيف*  يواصل المنتخب الوطني تحضيراته بمركز لامانغا بمنطقة مورسيا بجنوب إسبانيا، حيث لا يزال الطاقم الفني مركزا على الجانب البدني من خلال تخصيص عدة حصص لتقوية العضلات من أجل ربح الوقت ومساعدة اللاعبين الحاضرين على الحفاظ على اللياقة البدنية في انتظار اكتمال التعداد خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، بوصول المدافع الأيسر لنادي السد القطري نذير بلحاج الذي شارك مع فريقه أمس في مباراة الدور 16 لمنافسة رابطة الأبطال الآسيوية أمام الشباب السعودي،  في حين قد يتأخر المهاجم كريم مطمور إلى مساء يوم غد لكونه قد يكون معنيا بمواجهة ناديه مانشنغلادباخ أمام بوخوم المقررة اليوم في مهمة تفادي السقوط، وعليه فإن المدرب الوطني بن شيخة سيشرع في العمل الجدي يوم الجمعة، حيث سيجتمع باللاعبين ويشرح الخطوط العريضة لبرنامجه التحضيري، وقد حذرهم من مغبة التدخلات العنيفة خلال المباريات التطبيقية التي عادة ما يختم بها الحصص التدريبية، وذلك تفاديا للإصابات التي قد تدخله في دوامة أخرى من المشاكل قبيل موعد المباراة المصيرية.      
بلحاج، مطمور وعنتر يحي يلتحقون غدا في انتظار المحترفين بفرنسا 
هذا وينتظر أن يصل المدافع الأيسر نذير بلحاج والمهاجم كريم مطمور يوم غد وعندها سيكون التعداد مكتمل، وهذا بعد وصول كل من كريم زياني، عدلان قديورة وجمال مصباح بمعسكر الخضر وذلك بعد مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم في البطولات الإنجليزية والإيطالية على التوالي، ويبقى المدرب بن شيخة في انتظار التحاق المحترفين بالدوري الفرنسي على ذكر مهدي مصطفى، كارل مجاني، رياض بودبوز، ابراهيم فراج وفؤاد قادير إضافة إلى الحارس رايس مبولحي ووسط ميدان راسينغ سانتاندر الإسباني مهدي لحسن ومدافع بوخوم الألماني عنتر يحي فضلا عن نجم نابولي الإيطالي حسان يبدة، حيث أنهم لا يزالون مرتبطين مع أنديتهم. 
بن شيخة في سباق مع الزمن لتكوين مجموعة متماسكة 
هذا ويبقى الأمر الأهم بالنسبة للمدرب الوطني هوربح الوقت واستغلال هذه الفترة لتحقيق هدفه المتمثل في الإنسجام وتكوين مجموعة متماسكة خاصة وأن المنتخب المغربي يعتمد أكثر على الفرديات في الهجوم، كما أن المعطيات المتوفرة بخصوص الملعب الذي يحتضن المواجهة تحتم عليه اللعب بكتلة واحدة لتفادي الإرهاق، حيث أن أرضية ملعب مراكش ذات مساحة واسعة وبالتالي تصعب المراقبة الفردية وكذلك الخطة الدفاعية، مما يعني ضرورة تكثيف التواجد في منطقة الوسط واستغلال الفرص المتاحة جيدا خاصة الكرات الثابتة التي تعتبر نقطة قوة المنتحب الوطني لا سيما بوجود كريم زياني على الجهة اليمنى ونذير بلحاج على الجانب الأيسر وهذا مع وجود بوقرة، عنتر وبوزيد وحتى يبدة والذين يتمتعون بضربات رأسية محكمة.     
أنصار ومحبي الخضر يختارون التشكيلة المثالية 
وعلى جانب آخر، يعتقد أنصار ومحبي الخضر أن المدرب بن شيخة يملك معلومات كافية عن المنافس وبالتالي فينبغي أن يستغلها في رسم الخطة المناسبة والاعتماد على العناصر الأكثر جاهزية، وبالنظر إلى مسيرة كل لاعب متواجد في القائمة، فإن التشكيلة الأساسية التي يراها هؤلاء مثالية يجب أن تضم كلا من مبولحي في حراسة المرمى، بوقرة وعنتر يحي في محور الدفاع، بوزيد على الجهة اليمنى، مصباح في الرواق الأيسر، قادير ولحسن في الاسترجاع، يبدة، زياني وبودبوز في الوسط الهجومي وجبور كرأس حربة.    
الشماخ ينظم مباراة خيرية للتبرك قبل مواجهة الخضر 
قرر مهاجم المنتخب المغربي والمحترف في صفوف نادي أرسنال الإنجليزي مروان الشماخ إقامة مباراة خيرية وذلك قبل المواجهة المرتقبة لمنتخب بلاده ضد المنتخب الوطني في إطار الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون 2012، حيث ذكرت صحيفة "المنتخب" المغربية أن الشماخ قرر تنظيم مباراة خيرية لمساعدة إحدى الجمعيات التي تعتني بالأطفال المغاربة وذلك من باب التفاؤل قبل مواجهة الخضر في التصفيات، وقد  دأب نجم الأسود على تنظيم هذه المباراة في التوقيت ذاته من كل عام إيمانا منه بالعمل الخيري والإنساني في لفتة طيبة، علما بأن هذه المواجهة ستعرف مشاركة عدة لاعبين من أصدقاء حاليين وقدامى للشماخ. هذا وقد أكد هذا الأخير أن مواجهة العودة أمام الخضر ستكون في قمة الإثارة وسيبذل فريقه كل ما في وسعه من اجل الفوز ودعم حظوظه للتأهل إلى نهائيات كأس إفريقيا، وأضاف أن هناك رغبة كبيرة لدى رفاقه للظفر بالنقاط الثلاثة خاصة وأن الجميع يتحدث عن الثأر لمواجهة الذهاب التي يعتقد الشماخ أن فريقه انهزم فيها بسبب التحكيم السيء.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الخضر يواجهون اليوم فريقا إسبانيا في مباراة ودية*    *قرر الناخب الجزائري عبد الحق بنشيخة إجراء مباراة ودية مساء اليوم أمام نادي ديبورتيفو منييرا و المنتمي للدرجة الرابعة الإسبانية.* *و سيعتمد بنشيخة في هذا النزال الإعدادي على اللاعبين الخمسة عشر و الذين يتدربون حاليا في معسكر "لامانغا كلوب" لقياس مدى جاهزيتهم البدنية و التقنية.* *من جهة أخرى يتواصل وصول اللاعبين المحترفين بالتربص و آخر من إلتحق كريم مطمور و عنتر يحيى في إنتظار قدوم نذير بلحاج صباح اليوم.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شحاتة يستبعد زكي وعبد الشافي من المنتخب     المدير للمنتخب المصري يعلن قائمته للمباراة المهمة أمام جنوب إفريقيا ضمن تصفيات البطولة القارية.   استبعد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري بقيادة حسن شحاتة كلا من عمرو زكي ومحمد عبد الشافي لاعبي الزمالك من تشكيلة المنتخب المشاركة في المباراة ضد جنوب إفريقيا بالرغم من جاهزيتهما ومشاركتهما في التشكيل الأساسي لفريقهما طوال الفترة الماضية.  واختار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب 24 لاعباً للدخول في معسكر مغلق استعداداً لمباراة جنوب إفريقيا المقرر لها 5 حزيران/يونيو المقبل ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة للتصفيات المؤهلة لأمم أفريقيا 2012 بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون واللاعبون هم:  *حراسة المرمى*:عصام الحضري وعبد الواحد السيد وأحمد الشناوي.  *الدفاع*: وائل جمعة ومحمود فتح الله محمد نجيب وهاني سعيد "المصري"  *الجانب الأيمن*: أحمد فتحي وأحمد المحمدي.  *الجانب الأيسر*: سيد معوض وأحمد سمير فرج.  *وسط مدافع* *:* حسنى عبد ربه وحسام غالي وعمرو السولية وإبراهيم صلاح.  *وسط مهاجم* *:* شيكابالا ومحمد ناجي جدو وأحمد حسن وعبد الله السعيد  *الهجوم*: محمد زيدان وأحمد علي ودودي الجباس والسيد حمدي وأحمد عبد الظاهر.

----------


## GSM-AYA

اتحاد الكرة الجزائري يستعين بشركة أمن إسبانية   قرر محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم الإستعانة بشركة أمن إسبانية لمنع المشجعين من الإقتراب من لاعبي المنتخب الأول، خلال معسكره بمدينة مورسية جنوب إسبانيا. 
ويستعد المنتخب الجزائري لملاقاة مضيفه المغربي في الرابع من حزيران/ يونيو المقبل ضمن الجولة الرابعة من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012، ويخوض محاربي الصحراء معسكر إعدادي بمركز "لامونغا كلوب" بمدينة مورسية في الفترة الممتدة من 20 إلى 31 مايو الجاري.  
وتتذيل الجزائر المجموعة الرابعة بأربع نقاط متخلفة بفارق الأهداف عن منتخبات أفريقيا الوسطى و تنزانيا والمغرب على الترتيب. 
كشفت صحيفة "الخبر" في عددها الصادر الجمعة إن روراوة طلب من المكلف بالأمن التعاقد مع شركة خاصة لتوفير عشر رجال أمن يسهرون على راحة لاعبي المنتخب خلال ثلاثة أيام مقابل 20 يورو لكل فرد في الساعة الواحدة. 
وأوضحت الصحيفة إن عددا من المشجعين الجزائريين تنقلوا من مختلف مناطق إسبانيا لحضور تدريبات المنتخب بمركز "لامونغا كلوب"، وأنهم استاءوا كثيرا لمنعهم من الإقتراب إلى اللاعبين وأخذ صورا تذكارية معهم. مطمور سيترك ناديه
في سياق منفصل، أكد كريم مطمور لاعب بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ الألماني عزمه ترك الفريق في الأسابيع القادمة.  
وقال مطمور في تصريح لصحيفة "الخبر" الجمعة: "كنت أستحق أن ألعب في التشكيلة الأساسية بعد أن استعدت إمكاناتي، أنا في لياقة جيدة، لكن المدرب أقصاني لأسباب غير رياضية".  
وأضاف: "لا يزال في عقدي الحالي موسم واحد، أريد الرحيل الصيف المقبل، وسأبحث ذلك بعد مباراة المغرب". dpa

----------


## GSM-AYA

*يهم الأسود*    * إفريقيا الوسطى تسقط بثلاثية أمام نسور قرطاج* *خسر إفريقيا الوسطى أمام تونس بثلاثية نظيفة في مباراة ودية أقيمت أمس بالملعب الأولمبي بسوسة.* *و وقع أهداف نسور قرطاج أسامة الدراجي (ثنائية) و لمجد الشهودي لينتهي اللقاء بتفوق واضح للمضيف نتيجة و أداءا.* *يشار أن منتخب إفريقيا الوسطى يتساوى في التريتب مع الأسود و تانزانيا و الجزائر ب4 نقاط في المجموعة الرابعة ضمن تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2012 و سيلعب يوم 2 شتنبر القادم بميدانه أمام الفريق الوطني.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الفريق الوطين بدأ تحضيراته لمباراة الجزائر منذ يوم الخميس   *ثمانية لاعبين في أول حصة وبوصوفة آخر الملتحقين* *اليوم يصل محترفو فرنسا ولاعبو الوداد* *أجواء حماسية ومعنويات مرتفعة*  *دخل الفريق الوطني المغربي معسكره الإعدادي بمدينة مراكش منذ يوم الخميس 26 ماي تحت إشراف الناخب الوطني البلجيكي إيريك غيرتس، إستعدادًا للمباراة الهامة التي سيجريها الأسود ضد المنتخب الجزائري يوم السبت 4 يونيو بالملعب الكبير لمدينة مراكش.* *وقد عرف المعسكر في بدايته، حضور ثمانية لاعبين فقط ويتعلق الأمر بكل من حارس الفتح عصام بادة، ولاعبي الرجاء ياسين الصالحي ومحمد أولحاج ثم لاعبي المغرب الفاسي محمد الشيحاني ومصطفى لمراني وعادل تاعرابت المحترف بفريق كوينز بارك رانجيرز الإنجليزي والمهدي بنعطية المحترف بأدوينزي الإيطالي وأسامة السعيدي المحترف بفريق هيرنفين الهولندي.* *تميزت الحصة التدريبية الأولى لعناصر الفريق الوطني والتي انطلقت في الساعة العاشرة من صباحا الخميس بالملعب الملحق للملعب الكبير بإزالة العياء بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه مع أنديتهم .. حيث إرتأى الناخب الوطني أن يتبادل اللاعبون الكرة فيما بينهم بدون القيام بمجهود بدني، بحيث سيحتفظ غيرتس بالعمل التقني والتاكتيكي إلى غاية اكتمال المجموعة.* *وفي مساء نفس اليوم أي الخميس أجريت حصة تدريبية ثانية في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصرًا، و كانت حصة خفيفة شارك فيها مروان الشماخ الذي إلتحق مساءا بالكوماندو الأطلسي. وصباح يوم الجمعة خاضت نفس العناصر حصة تدريبية في الساعة العاشرة.. وقد إلتحق بهم بدر قادوري القادم من أوكرانيا بعد خروج فريقه دينامو كييف بلا ألقاب حيث ضاعت منه البطولة وكأس أوكرانيا، حيث خسر النهائي أمام شاختار بـ (2ـ0) وكان قادوري إحتياطيا في هذه المباراة وشارك في الحصة التدريبية المسائية للفريق الوطني..* *وخاض لاعبو الفريق الوطني حصة تدريبية واحدة صباح يوم السبت ومنحهم الناخب الوطني فترة راحة في المساء وكذلك يوم الأحد.* *وسيلتحق محترفو فرنسا بالمعسكر الإعدادي اليوم الإثنين وهم: يوسف حجي وكريتيان بصير المحترفين ببناسي وعادل هرماش لاعب فريق لانس، وعبد الحميد الكوثري ويونس بلهندة لاعبي بمونيوليين ويوسف العرابي مهاجم كاين بالإضافة إلى لاعبي الوداد البيضاوي نادر المياغري، جمال عليوي، محمد بنرابح وأيوب الخالقي بعد عودتهم من القاهرة.* *وسيخوض الفريق الوطني اليوم الإثنين حصتين تدريبيتين صباحا على الساعة العاشرة ومساءا على الساعة الخامسة والنصف على أن يلتحق بالمعسكر مبارك بوصوفة كآخر اللاعبين الملتحقين يوم غد الثلاثاء بحكم أنه شارك مع فريقه أنزي في المباراة التي جمعته بلوكوموتيف برسم الدورة 11 من البطولة الروسية يوم أمس الإثنين.* *وسيعقد الناخب الوطني إيريك غيرتس ندوة صحفية بمدينة مراكش يوم غد الثلاثاء ستكون مفتوحة في وجه الصحافيين حيث ستنطلق على الساعة الخامسة إلا ربع على أن يخصص فترة زمنية في حدود 15 دقيقة لأخذ تصريحات خاصة باللاعبين قبل بداية الحصة التدريبية.* *ولن يكون بمقدور الناخب الوطني غيرتس وضع برنامجه التقني والتكتيكي إلا يوم غد الثلاثاء بحضور جميع اللاعبين حيث قرر أن تجري هذه الحصص صباحا ومساءً وبعيدًا عن الأنظار قصد إبقاء التركيز لدى اللاعبين وإبعادهم عن أي ضغط.* *وتسود معسكر الفريق الوطني أجواء حماسية بين اللاعبين بمعنويات مرتفعة بعد نهاية سعيدة مع أنديتهم، حيث يتطلعون إلى الفوز في هذه المباراة لإسعاد الجماهير الرياضية من طنجة إلى الكويرة*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بن شيخة يؤكد جاهزية الجزائر لمباراة المغرب*     *أكد عبد الحق بن شيخة مدرب المنتخب الجزائري أن فريقه جاهز لمواجهة نظيره المغربي يوم السبت المقبل بملعب مراكش ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012.* *واختتم المنتخب الجزائري مساء الثلاثاء 31 ماي معسكره الإعدادي الذي بدأه في 20 ماي الجاري بمركز "لامونجا كلوب" بمدينة مورسيا جنوب أسبانيا قبل أن يسافر عصر الأربعاء إلى مدينة مراكش على متن طائرة خاصة.* *وقال بن شيخة في تصريحات للإذاعة الجزائرية "على ضوء معسكر مورسيا الذي يختتم اليوم، يمكنني القول إن التشكيل الأساسي يوجد الآن في مخيلتي...التدريبات التي قمنا بها سمحت لي بتقييم مدى جاهزية واستعداد كل لاعب لكسب مكان أساسي، لهذا السبب أقول إن التشكيل الأساسي أصبح في مخيلتي".* *وأوضح بن شيخة أن الإصابة التي تعرض لها المهاجم رفيق جبور في العضلة الضامة والتي اضطرته للخروج من الحصة التدريبية مساء أمس الاثنين لا تدعو للقلق وأن اللاعب سيجري فحوصات طبية في وقت لاحق للوقوف أكثر على حالة إصابته.* *وأشار بن شيخة إلى أن الجهاز الفني تحدث كثيرا مع اللاعبين عن المباراة أمام المغرب لوضعهم في أجوائها وتحضيرهم الجيد لها نظرا لأهميتها الكبيرة لكلا الفريقين.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*غيريتس: سنرد الدين للجزائر*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

خرجة واثق من الفوز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

بنشيخة درس جيدا نقاط قوة و ضعف الأسود     *بعدما أكد المدرب عبد الحق بنشيخة في تصريح صحفي سابق أنه إستعان بمكتب فرنسي مختص في الدراسات و الإحصائيات المتعلقة بكرة القدم، شرع ربان الخضر بشكل دقيق في دراسة نقاط قوة و ضعف الأسود بناءا على تقرير مكتب الدراسات الفرنسي.* *و جاء في التقرير أن نقاط قوة الأسود تتمثل في الأجنحة و صناع اللعب و يتعلق الامر بامبارك بوصوفة و عادل تاعربت و ذكر ان الأول يتميز بالسرعة الكبيرة في الهجمات و تمريراته الحاسمة و الدقيقة فيما يتمتع الثاني بقدرات فنية هائلة و يجيد إختراق الدفاع إلا أنه يعاب عليه المبالغة في المراوغة أحيانا و البطء في التنفيذ، كما أشار التقرير أن يوسف حجي يتوهج و يتألق في جل مبارياته رفقة الأسود حينما يلعب بجانب الشماخ و بوصوفة و تاعرابت.* *و في ما يخص نقاط الضعف كشف أن الأسود يعانون في مستوى الدفاع و الأظهرة  و أن غياب القنطاري و السليماني سيؤثر على الفريق الوطني رغم وجود البدائل من قيمة الكوثري و القادوري في ظل تميز مهاجمي الخضر بالسرعة و الإختراق خاصة كريم زياني و رياض بودبوز و كريم مطمور*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المنتخب التونسي يسحق إفريقيا الوسطى استعدادا لملاقاة تشاد  سحق المنتخب التونسي لكرة القدم ضيفه إفريقيا الوسطى بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في المباراة الودية التي جمعت بينهما مساء اليوم الأحد بالملعب الاولمبي بسوسة. 
وتقدم أسامة الدراجي بهدف للفريق التونسي من ضربة جزاء بعد مرور نصف ساعة ، وأضاف لمجد الشهودي الهدف الثاني لنسور قرطاج. 
وأضاف الدراجي الهدف الثاني له والثالث لبلاده من ضربة جزاء جديدة في بداية الشوط الثاني. 
وتأتي المباراة ضمن استعدادات المنتخب التونسي لملاقاة نظيره التشادي في الخامس من يونيو المقبل ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية 2012 .

----------


## GSM-AYA

مشجعون جزائريون في مراكش  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

انطباعات صحافيين جزائريين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

حكم تونسى لمباراة مصر وجنوب أفريقيا  كشفت لجنة الحكام الرئيسية بالإتحاد الأفريقى، عن تعيين طاقم تحكيم تونسى ، بقيادة حكم الساحة سليم الجديدى لإدارة مباراة مصر وجنوب أفريقيا، والذى سيجرى ضمن مباريات المرحلة الرابعة ، للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم 2012، بغينيا والجابون ، والمقرر لها الأحد القادم بملعب الكلية الحربية . 
وسيعاون الجديدى (41) عاماً ، المساعدان بشير حسانى ، ومحسن بن سالم ، فيما سيكون يسر سعدالله الحكم الرابع فى المباراة . 
يذكر أن، منتخب مصر يحتل المركز الأخير فى المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة، فيما يتصدر منتخب جنوب أفريقيا قمة المجموعة برصيد7نقاط .

----------


## GSM-AYA

المنتخب الجزائري يصل مراكش  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

تقرير عن وصول المنتخب الجزائري إلى المغرب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المدرب العام للفراعنة يؤكد أن الفريق سيلعب من أجل إحراز هدف مبكر لإراحة الأعصاب وتقليل الضغوط.   أكد شوقي غريب المدرب العام للمنتخب المصري الأول صعوبة مباراة جنوب إفريقيا المقبلة، مشددا على أنها الفرصة الأخيرة للمنتخب للتمسك بأمل التأهل لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية المقبلة.  وأضاف غريب في حوار مع الموقع الرسمي لاتحاد الكرة المصري أن الجميع يسعى لحصد الثلاث نقاط ولا غير ذلك، وأنه يثق في قدرة لاعبي المنتخب الذين ابدوا استعدادهم للقتال من أجل تحقيق الفوز في هذه المباراة المصيرية.  ويلعب المنتخب المصري مع نظيره الجنوب إفريقي الأحد المقبل في القاهرة بالجولة الرابعة من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة للبطولة التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والغابون العام المقبل، إذ يحتل "الفراعنة" المركز الرابع والأخير في المجموعة.  عن خطة اللعب في المباراة قال المدرب العام: "إنها ستكون بالطبع هجومية لاقتناص هدف مبكر يساعد على إكمال اللقاء بدون ضغط كبير"، مؤكداً أن ضم 9 لاعبين لديهم النزعة الهجومية للمنتخب يؤكد نية الجهاز الفني في اللعب بطريقة هجومية واستغلال عامل الأرض والجمهور.  وفى نهاية تصريحاته أبدى غريب تفاؤله وثقته في تحقيق الفوز، خاصة وأن المنتخب مر بظروف أصعب من ذلك واستطاع التغلب عليها والخروج منها وتكملة المشوار بنجاح.

----------


## GSM-AYA

سوايزلاند Vs السودان   يدخل المنتخبان المباراة الرابعة لهما ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة لتصفيات امم افريقيا 2012 ..حيث يحتل السودان الترتيب الثاني في المجموعة بفوزان وتعادل مع غانا خارج الارض في حين يحتل سوازيلاند المركز الرابع والاخير دون رصيد من النقاط وقد خسر في ثلاثة جولات,, السودان يوالي اعداده لهذه التصفيات و هذا اللقاء عقب فراغ اللاعبين من جولات الدوري الممتاز للنصف الاول, تأتي افضيلة المنتخب السوداني من واقع مستوي لاعبيه الجيد ووجودهم في منتصف الموسم مما يعني تمتعهم بمستوي بدني ممتاز لم يتاثر بالارهاق وقد ظهر ذلك في معسكر المنتخب القصير باثيوبيا الذي خاض فيه مباراة ضد منتخبها انتهت بفوزه بهدفين مقابل هدف , فيما يدخل منتخب سوازيلاند متذيل مجموعته المباراة بدوافع عديدة ابرزها المحافظة علي الامل الاخير في التأهل للنهائيات ,خاض المنتخب مباراة ودية أمام بتسوانا أنتهت بالتعادل كما أشارت الاخبار الي دخول العديد من الاسماء الجديدة الي قائمة منتخب دروع الملك ربما تمثل قوة اضافية له

----------


## GSM-AYA

منتخب الكاميرون  منتخب السنغال  *في إطار الجولة الرابعة من المجموعة الخامسة من تصفيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم، حيث يواجه المنتخب الكاميرون نظره السينغالي على أرضية ملعب أحمدو أحيدجو في العاصمة الكاميرونية، في مباراة تعرف عدة معادلات أهمها، سيطرة السنغاليين على المجموعة بفارق كبير ـ أربع نقط ـ و هو تصدر يؤكد مدى قوة و جاهزية السينغال من أجل تحقيق التأهل بقوة، دون إنتظار للحسابات الضيقة، التي كانت دائما السبب في إقصاءها، و المفاجأة في هذه المجموعة هي الكامرون التي مهددة بقوة بالغياب عن المونديال الإفريقي المزمع إنعاقده بغينيا الإستوائية و الغابون، مما يجعل من المباراة لها صبغة التنافس و تحقيق الفوز لا غير للأسود الجموحة، التي إن حققت الثلا نقط كاملة في هذه المباراة، فإن المنافسة على التأهل ستكون قوية لأنها ستفصلها نقطتين عن المتصدر السينغالي، مع انتظـار أي تعذر سلبي في الجولات المتبقية، و رغم صعوبة هذه المعادلة إلا أن الكاميرونيين لهم آمال واسعة من أجل التواجد في النهائيات، إلا أن على الورقة التقنية فهي جد صعبة، و خاصة أمام منافس عاد بقوة و كان الأذكى، و بالتالي كسب نقاط مهمة في الجولات الأولى مما جعله في مكانة مريحة و في وضعية تسمح له بلعب الجولات القادمة في أريحية تامة.* اليوم والتاريخ موعد المباراة  السبت 04- 06-2011  *14:30 بتوقيت غيرنتش*

----------


## GSM-AYA

منتخب جزر القمر  #  منتخب ليبيا   *فى اطار لقاءات الجوله الرابعه من المجموعه الثانيه فى التصفيات الافريقيه المؤهله لكاس امم افريقيا 2012 بغينيا الاستوائيه والجابون يستضيف منتخب جزر القمر صاحب المركز الاخير بتلك المحموعه بدون اى رصيد من النقاط منتخب ليبيا صاحب الصداره فى تلك المجموعه برصيد 7 نقاط ويبدو للجميع ان اللقاء سيكون من طرف واحد وهو حانب المنتخب الليبى الذى ينافس بقوه فى هذع المجموعه من اجل التاهل للنهائيات الافريقيه بعد غياب ل6 سنوات اى ان منتخب ليبيا من المتوقع ان يهاجم منذ بدايه اللقاء بغيه احراز هدف لكى يطمئن منذ البدايه على الانتصار لانه فى حاله تاخر احراز اهداف سيمثل ذلك خطرا على المنتخب الليبى اما منتخب جزر القمر المستضيف لهذا اللقاء فسيحاول ان يكون ندا فى هذا اللقاء رغم صعوبه الموقف لانه يريد تحقيق مفاجئه باحراز انتصار يحسب له فى تاريخه اى اننا على موعد مع لقاء قوى ووميز من الناحيه الفنيه وسيكون هجوميا فى معظم اوقاته من الجانبين* ....

----------


## GSM-AYA

*سجل مباريات المنتخبين المغربي والجزائري*   *يلتقي المنتخبان المغربي والجزائري، يوم السبت المقبل، بمدينة مراكش ضمن الجولة الرابعة من تصفيات المجموعة الرابعة المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم (الغابون - غينيا الإستوئية 2012) للمرة ال35 بما فيها 19 مباراة في المسابقات الرسمية.* *وحقق المنتخب المغربي في المباريات ال34، التي خاضها الفريقان حتى الآن، 17 فوزا مقابل 9 لنظيره الجزائري فيما تعادلا في 8 مباريات، علما بأنه تم خلال هذه اللقاءات الودية والرسمية تسجيل 72 هدفا 41 منها من توقيع "أسود الأطلس".* *وتعود آخر مواجهة رسمية بين المنتخبين المغربي والجزائري إلى يوم 27 مارس الماضي بملعب 19 ماي 1956 بمدينة عنابة (الجزائر) في إطار الجولة الثالثة من تصفيات المجموعة الرابعة المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم (الغابون - غينيا الإستوئية 2012) وكان الفوز فيها لصالح المنتخب الجزائري 1-0.* *وفي مايلي جردا لمباريات المنتخبين المغربي والجزائري:* *31 أكتوبر 1965 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 0-0 (مباراة ودية).* *6 مارس 1966 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (مباراة ودية).* *24 نونبر 1966 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 2-2 (مباراة ودية).* *12 شتنبر 1967 بتونس: الجزائر - المغرب 3-1 (ألعاب البحر الأبيض المتوسط).* *13 مارس 1968 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (مباراة ودية).* *9 مارس 1969 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 2-0 (تصفيات كأس إفريقيا).* *23 مارس 1969 بأكادير: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (تصفيات كأس إفريقيا).* *10 شتنبر 1969 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 4-1 (مباراة ودية).* *31 أكتوبر 1969 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 1-0 (مباراة ودية).* *10 دجنبر 1970 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 3-1 (تصفيات كأس إفريقيا).* *27 دجنبر 1970 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 3-0 (تصفيات كأس إفريقيا).* *7 أبريل 1974 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 2-0 (مباراة ودية).* *5 أكتوبر 1974 بالقنيطرة السورية: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (دوري القنيطرة).* *30 أكتوبر 1974 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 0-0 (كأس المغرب العربي).* *22 غشت 1975 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 0-1 (ألعاب البحر الأبيض المتوسط).* *9 دجنبر 1979 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-5 (تصفيات الألعاب الأولمبية).* *24 دجنبر 1979 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 3-0 (تصفيات الألعاب الأولمبية).* *13 مارس 1980 بعبدان (نيجيريا): الجزائر - المغرب 1-0 (نهائيات كأس إفريقيا).* *24 يوليوز 1982 ببكين: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (دوري بكين).* *22 يناير 1985 بنيودلهي: المغرب - الجزائر 4-0 (دوري نيودلهي).* *3 غشت 1985 بالرباط: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (الألعاب العربية).* *8 مارس 1986 بالأسكندرية: المغرب - الجزائر 0-0 (نهائيات كأس إفريقيا).* *19 شتنبر 1987 في اللاذقية السورية: المغرب - الجزائر 2-1 (الألعاب المتوسطية).* *16 مارس 1988 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (نهائيات كأس إفريقيا).* *26 مارس 1988 بالدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-1 (3-4 ض.ت. كأس إفريقيا).*  *22 مارس 1989 ببجاية: الجزائر - المغرب 1-1 (مباراة ودية).* *24 ماي 1989 بالقنيطرة: المغرب - الجزائر 1-0 (مباراة ودية).* *فاتح أبريل 1991 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 2-2 (مباراة ودية).* *26 دجنبر 1991 في الدار البيضاء: المغرب - الجزائر 1-1 (مباراة ودية).* *22 شتنبر 1993 بالرباط: المغرب - الجزائر 0-0 (مباراة ودية).* *9 يوليوز 2000 بفاس: المغرب - الجزائر 2-1 (تصفيات كأس العالم).* *4 ماي 2001 بالجزائر: الجزائر - المغرب 1 -2 (تصفيات كأس العالم).* *8 فبراير 2004 بصفاقس (تونس): المغرب - الجزائر 3-1 (نهائيات كأس إفريقيا).* *27 مارس 2011 بعنابة ( الجزائر) : الجزائر - المغرب 1-0 ( تصفيات كأس إفريقيا).* *-- الحصيلة:* *عدد المباريات 34.* *عدد انتصارات المنتخب المغربي : 17.* *عدد انتصارات المنتخب الجزائري: 9.* *عدد التعادلات: 8.* *عدد الأهداف المسجلة: 72.* *سجل المنتخب المغربي: 41.* *سجل المنتخب الجزائري: 31.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المنتخب المصرى يختتم تحضيراته لموقعة " الأولاد" 
غادرت الإسماعيلية بعثة المنتخب المصرى الأول ، عقب صلاة الجمعة اليوم ، متوجهة إلى القاهرة ، لإستئناف الإستعدادات لمباراة المنتخب مع جنوب أفريقيا، مساء بعد غدٍ الأحد ضمن التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم 2012، بغينيا والجابون. 
ويخوض الفريق مساء اليوم مرانه الرئيسى، على ملعب الكلية الحربية ، والذى ستقام عليه المباراة، على أن يخوض منتخب جنوب أفريقيا "الأولاد" تدريبه على نفس الملعب غداً . 
كان سميرزاهر رئيس الإتحاد المصرى، حضر مران الفريق مساء الخميس، للشد من أزر اللاعبين ، ومطالبتهم بتحقيق الفوز . 
يذكر أن، المنتخب المصرى، يقبع فى ذيل المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة ، فيما يأتى منتخب جنوب أفريقيا على رأس المجموعة برصيد 7نقاط

----------


## GSM-AYA

تاعرابت يترك منتخب المغرب قبل مواجهة الجزائر بعد خلاف مع جيريتس  
غادر عادل تاعرابت مهاجم المغرب معسكر منتخب بلاده اليوم الجمعة بعد خلاف مع المدرب ايريك جيريتس قبل يوم واحد من مواجهة الجزائر في مراكش في لقاء حاسم بالتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم 2012. 
وذكرت تقارير إعلامية محلية أن تاعرابت مهاجم كوينز بارك رينجرز الانجليزي شعر بالغضب عقب علمه أنه لن يكون ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية ضد الجزائر وقال إنه سيعتزل اللعب الدولي. 
وقال تاعرابت - الذي ربطته تقارير صحفية محلية بالانتقال الى ريال مدريد الاسباني - لاذاعة راديو مارس المغربية "جيريتس كان له خطاب مزدوج معي قبل أن أفاجأ بغيابي عن تشكيلة البداية وهو ما دفعني ليس فقط للمغادرة بل اعلان الاعتزال الدولي سواء ظل جيريتس هنا أم جاء مدرب اخر وهذا قرار نهائي." 
وساهم تاعرابت في قيادة كوينز بارك للترقي الى الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز بعد فوزه بدوري الدرجة الثانية هذا الموسم. ولعب تاعرابت من قبل بين صفوف توتنهام هوتسبير. 
ومضى تاعرابت قائلا "أعتذر للجماهير المغربية وعشاقي وعائلتي وأعلن انني سأستمر في الدفاع عن هويتي المغربية مع فريقي كوينز بارك رينجرز أو أي فريق اخر قد أنتسب له حديثا." 
وانضم تاعرابت الى معسكر المغرب مبكرا للخضوع الى برنامج اعداد بدني وكان من المرجح أن يكون ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية أمام الجزائر حيث يسعى "أسود الأطلس" لقطع خطوة كبيرة نحو التأهل للبطولة الافريقية في ظل تساوي الفرق الأربعة بالمجموعة الرابعة برصيد اربع نقاط لكل منها. 
وبعد ترك تاعرابت للمغرب من المرجح أن يعتمد البلجيكي جيريتس على يوسف العربي مهاجم كاين الفرنسي للعب بجانب مروان الشماخ مهاجم ارسنال الانجليزي في ظل غياب منير الحمداي لاعب اياكس امستردام الهولندي للاصابة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بالصور : الحصة التدريبية الأخيرة للخضر بحضور الجميع*    *خاض المنتخب الوطني اخر حصة تدريبية له قبل مباراة المغرب التي ستجري اليوم السبت و قد تميزت الحصة التي جرت بالأرضية الرئيسية لملعب مراكش بحضور كل اللاعبين و جرت في أجواء طيبة للغاية بينهم و هم الذين يعولون على مباغتة أصحاب الأرض في هذا الملعب و خطف نتيجة ايجابية تمهد الطريق للتأهل الى كأس امم افريقيا 2012 و التي ستجربي بغينيا الاستوائية و الغابون و اليكم صور التدريبات*

----------

